# Chavo Chastises: The Xbox Reputation



## ShonenJump (Jul 6, 2015)

I think phil spencer did a great job as a xbox boss than that other tv loving zynga ass kissing bitch


----------



## WolfSaviorZX (Jul 6, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## cearp (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/poll/5928-got-xbox-one - it says everything 

-edit, nice to compare it to this one http://www.gamefaqs.com/poll/5927-got-playstation-4


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 6, 2015)

most xbone games are less expensive than ps4 games .. specially used ones on craigslist and other similar sites. the console will have a couple of good exclusive and retro compatibility (not for all 360 games but still). You can find a Xbone for 350$ with a game here .. the PS4 is 450$ with a game (it's 450$ because of the weak CAN dollar).
That being said, it's the only next gen console I don't have but I think it has a purpose and competition is always good.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 6, 2015)

cearp said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/poll/5928-got-xbox-one - it says everything


Damn. GameFAQs or not, that poll is pretty telling. As Microsoft is learning, it is really, really hard to dig yourself out of a hole as deep as the one they dug. As much as they're trying, it also feels like they're saying "just buy a PC". I know it's in their best interest to bring PC and home console together since they are involved in both markets, but as an educated consumer, they're going to have an increasingly hard time convincing me that the Xbox One is worthwhile after having already purchased a PS4.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ms shot them selves in the foot with that little e3 conference with all their anti-user rules, then sony pounced on them right after for it concreting their platform as the superior choice.
Granted all these rules were reversed a week later, but they cant get rid of the damage and bad pr they caused, or that they even suggest such rules in the first place, and now sales reflect that. At least its outselling the wiiu


----------



## TecXero (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't care about the Xbox One simply because it doesn't have any exclusives I want. M$ is a company, I expect them to try to dick me over, it's just they're the first one in a while flat out saying they want to dick people over. They did go back and change their anti-consumer policies, so if there were a small handful of exclusives I wanted to play, I'd probably have one by now. I'm not going to hold a grudge against a company, just like I won't be loyal to a company, it's just foolish.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 6, 2015)

Great editorial!

I really think Microsoft has done a great job of damage control over the last two years. E3 2014, while still disappointing, at least began to focus on what a gaming console should really be used for (which is of course, games). And this year's E3 conference managed to really present the XOne in a new light with backwards compatibility. I think it's unfair to say that it is a joke platform at this point in time.


----------



## Chary (Jul 6, 2015)

Both Phil Spencer and Major Nelson listen to fan feedback quite a lot, and it's great to see Microsoft pick up the pace, to make up for their mistakes from 2013. The problem is, there's still people that are ignorant on the fact that those policies from 2013 were changed. You still see people slamming the Xbox One for DRM, believing that used games are unplayable on the system. Regardless, as an Xbox One owner, I was very happy to see how well they did during this year's E3.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 6, 2015)

I wouldn't call the Xbox One a joke console. If anything, that belongs to Wii U (I'm kidding).

Sure, they set a bunch of ridiculous rules that were later revoked, but the average consumer doesn't pay much attention to things like E3 and the like. I imagine that for a lot of people, most of their knowledge about the console comes from the initial wave of news after a console is announced and before it's released, since that's when it's talked about the most. A bad first impression to those people means they're gonna steer clear of it. I personally never have and never would buy an Xbox, Xbox 360, or Xbox One. It's not fanboyism, though. The games that tend to be released on that console (aside from the multiplats) are focused on a few select genres that I don't enjoy. I mostly play RPGs and Action/Adventure games, and that's what I have my PS3, 3DS, and Vita for. I just wish more JRPGs like Hyperdimension Neptunia would come to the PC so I could get rid of the Vita that I haven't even touched in months.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 6, 2015)

Soon as they announce a Slim I'm there, I just can't have that huge ass box in my house!


----------



## nxwing (Jul 6, 2015)

I could say that Microsoft broke the gaming community in a bad way and fixed it butnot entirely.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't actually have an Xbone so I don't really have that much of an opinion of it. That said, I generally don't enjoy the exclusives the Xbox side of gaming gets, so I'd rather get a PS4 anyway...

But Xbox dug a pretty deep hole for sure, and it's been interesting watching them crawl out. Xbone isn't as much of a joke system as it was back then, but it's still crawling out.


----------



## elunesgrace (Jul 6, 2015)

The poll one of the users posted isn't very accurate to be honest, because the internet audience that would vote tends to not be the the 'bro-gamer.' 

So the genres of the Xbox would attract a big demographic, but that demographic would be less interested in forums or FAQs. Contrasting that with the PS4 audience, and you will have the opposite situation.

That's why the best way to measure is actual sales based on region. I wouldn't expect the xbox one to really penetrate japan because its not designed for those gamers.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 6, 2015)

elunesgrace said:


> The poll one of the users posted isn't very accurate to be honest, because the internet audience that would vote tends to not be the the 'bro-gamer.'
> 
> So the genres of the Xbox would attract a big demographic, but that demographic would be less interested in forums or FAQs. Contrasting that with the PS4 audience, and you will have the opposite situation.
> 
> That's why the best way to measure is actual sales based on region. I wouldn't expect the xbox one to really penetrate japan because its not designed for those gamers.


We all know (including cearp, who posted it) that the poll is in no way representative of the entire gaming populace. I imagine he was sardonically quoting a GameFAQs poll, considering the site's infamous for its vitriolic userbase. It's no more scientific than this poll that says that nearly a third of people believe the Xbox One is a joke.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nope. Not a joke. The pole is a joke. The Wii-u is also a joke. The xbone and psdeath, are not jokes in anyway.


----------



## laudern (Jul 6, 2015)

cearp said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/poll/5928-got-xbox-one - it says everything
> 
> -edit, nice to compare it to this one http://www.gamefaqs.com/poll/5927-got-playstation-4




Is there a poll for the wii u??? That would be interesting!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jul 6, 2015)

laudern said:


> Is there a poll for the wii u??? That would be interesting!



Yes, actually. It's still running.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 6, 2015)

I love the Original Xbox and Xbox 360 but Xbox One is a piece of shit (except the controller that's friggin' great).

- Bad multiplatform ports
- Console looks big as a VCR Player (and ugly at that too)
- Spines of the covers are all grey which make them look lifeless
- The name 'Xbox One' implies it's the first Xbox
- Exclusives aren't really of my interest, except for Rare Replay and Sunset Overdrive

I'll be going with PS4 this gen.

Too bad Sony doesn't have an awesome Xbox controller like Microsoft does, though.


----------



## Azel (Jul 6, 2015)

Good piece.

Let me just say that the 360 was my 1st xbox, I loved xbla, jrpgs and multiplatform mainly jp-deved games on it. (less input lag than on ps3, better resolution/performance on those games overall, in-game mp3 player, party chat etc)

I even got a Japanese system at some point to play shoot them up.

Yes, I feel Microsoft slapped me across the face in 2013. "you want an offline system? We have one it's called a 360"..  how indecently arrogant.
Also,I've been using my phone as an internet hotspot since 2012, having a 20Gb cap per month for 15€. (I'm a student and couldn't justify 30€ more for a dsl contract)
It's enough for my Internet needs but doesnt bode well with "always online"  systems.

Did I mention I live in europe and don't own a tv, and wouldn't watch tv content if I owned one or on xbone.

Right now the xbone has litterally no exclusive game I'm interested in (ok, maybe crimson dragon if any) and with backward compatibility, I get to play what everybody wants to play...not what I want to play. (check the up votes for Cave shmup, and it's pretty clear I'll never get them to play on 360 before fifa06 or nba2k6 is compatible lol)

I was a new and loyal and very happy customer of Microsoft in 2008,when I first got the 360, but they haven't done a single thing that could interested me since 2013.

The last systems I got were a n3ds and a wii u, and I prolly will get a pc or a ps4 in 2016.

Your piece sounds like "the internet" is being unfair to Microsoft .. Well, I honestly don't think I am.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't think it's a joke Platform. Well I did at the beginning of it's lifecycle with the "Game devs have the power to stop you from reselling physical games" and "You always need to be online to do anything" and "you are forced to buy Kinect"  and the extreme focus on TV which luckily got sorted out.
However there isn't much game variety. The only game that was interesting for me for a long time was Halo master chief collection and Halo 5. Only recently did Microsoft announced rare replay and Sea of Thieves which looked good.
Backwards compatibility is also nice since it lets me visit 360 exclusives that I might've missed since I didn't had a 360. 
But whats also kinda a bummer for me is that I don't know anybody who owns a Xbox One and those who did own a 360 don't like the One.
I subscribed to the Xbox YouTube Channel to get a better idea of Xbox's Functions and one Video showcased the Cortana functionality which looked extremly cool. Something like "Cortana, is Chavosaur online?" and she would tell you if he is without stopping the game, very nice.
There are also little Japanese games, since in Japan Xbox sells even less than PS Vita TV, and I really like those games.
I kinda wish that Xbox live Gold would have a little more value to it. PS+ gives you 6 games and XLG only 4. With Windows 10 they could make it so that you get 2 PC games too. This way PC was more interesting for Console Gamers and vice versa.
But yeah overall I'm more keen on purchasing a XBO than ever.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice read. Thoughts while reading this:

1. lol it does look like a VCR
2. The backwards compat thing has me so jelly you could spread my on bread. But actually the more I think about it, the angrier I get. Why would you need BC on an XBone? The biggest and best games are already HD ports on the One, or available elsewhere. The exclusive games list for the one isnt big enough to merit BC. Give that to someone like PS4 owners so we dont need to have a PS4 and PS3 to gather up free titles each month. 
3. Its too bad the Kinect was fear mongered out of the picture. I thought it was a neat idea, spying or not. What do I care? How else am I going to get to play sweet arcade titles like Child of Eden? :c


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2015)

Ofcourse it's a joke.
It's the Xboner.
Can't wait to get me hands on one and turn it pink with Hello kitty etc.

In all honesty, come on, you know me.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 6, 2015)

I absolutely love the controller. Great D-Pad and its so comfortable in my hands, second only to the GC controller. I have a thing for the analog sticks too, so much so that I put a pair on my PS4 controller.

As for the console, I consider it more of a Joke than the Wii U. I own the Wii U and play on it, because there are games i'd actually play. As for the Xbox One, there isn't a single game on the system that I want to play that I can't get on the PS4, there are next to no good exclusives. I think they're starting to drag themselves out of the dirt a bit now, but I think it's too little, too late.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 6, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> I absolutely love the controller. Great D-Pad and its so comfortable in my hands, second only to the GC controller.


Serious?

GameCube's controller never had the left shoulder button and the damn D-PAD was tiny to make some actual proper use of it. Great controller for games that don't make too much use of these two items.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 6, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Serious?
> 
> GameCube's controller never had the left shoulder button and the damn D-PAD was tiny to make some actual proper use of it. Great controller for games that don't make too much use of these two items.



I was talking more about how comfortable it was. It did mess up by only having a single shoulder on the left, more people would've used it for more PC games and more Wii games if it had two buttons on each shoulder like most modern controllers. But the GC pad is incredibly comfortable to someone like me who has pretty stubby fingers but a massive palm. I like that about the Xbone controller too. 

I also think it's easier to make a joke about a console whose name can be construed as a penis; Xbox One - XBone - XBoner. That's part of the Wii's Problem. It has a horrible name. Neither names say "respect me as a gaming platform".


----------



## hankchill (Jul 6, 2015)

The name 'Xbox One' to me is still a joke. Why they would call the third generation of Xbox the 'One' is beyond me. Plus it shortens to 'Xbone' which is pretty funny as well.

It's not about the name though, it's about what it does. Look at the 'Wii'. Retarded-ass name, but did really well for itself.

I recently got an Xbox One over a PS4, for a few reasons: My entire Rock Band song collection was on Xbox 360, the new Kinect games are awesome (Don't tell me they aren't!), and I hate Sony with a bloody passion.

After only a couple weeks of owning it, I must say I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Maximilious (Jul 6, 2015)

WolfSaviorZX said:


> My Opinion, Xbox One is great for PC gamers.



Actually, Steam is great for PC gamers. Especially with Steam Link. I don't care about playing console games on my PC, I want to play my PC games on any TV in my house.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2015)

I definitely don't think the Xbox One is a joke platform, I think it'll earn its respectable 2nd place this generation or even catch up to the PS4 in time. Although it had a bumpy start, ever since the change of the guard in the Xbox division the team has been making one good decision after the other, possibly thanks to Phil Spencer's influence and his planned new direction for the system. There's a lot to like about the Xbox One, it definitely has more robust multimedia functionality than the PS4, for instance. I also like how it has an HDMI In, not just an HDMI Out, I think it contributes to it being a really great media center for the whole household. The upcoming streaming to Windows 10 devices is also something worth noting, not to mention the planned cross-compatibility of assets with PC versions of games. As far as backwards compatibility is concerned, recompiling certain titles for the Xbox One and sending the necessary data to the console as if it was a downloadable title was a clever way to _"support"_ 360 games, but positive press aside I don't think it's a terribly useful function - I was never bothered by BC and I'm still not bothered now. People may rave about it, but they'll never use it, really, especially since the list of titles will probably be limited. Hardware-wise the system is weaker than the PS4, but unlike the Wii U it still meets the par of the generation, so unless someone's obsessed with resolution wars, that's really not a reason to skip the Xbox One. On the flip side, there's a large number of upcoming and currently available exclusive titles for the system which make it quite desirable. I'm positive that I'll grab one sooner or later, especially since the price was cut below the PS4 point which was a great move by the division. As long as they push hardware units, they can make up for their losses in software sales - that's what really matters. To summarize, no, the Xbox One is no joke, it was simply initially misunderstood by the public, not to mention that the Xbox division had to go through a transformation before they could really market the system effectively. As it stands now, it's a genuinely good console and I hope it has a bright future ahead of it.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

Not really sure if joke platform but the meme one.

-Has mediocre multiplats. but at least receive them, unlike Wii U.
-Has mostly sports, shooters or meme games.
-Has a pact with the devil(EA).
-Try to be the very best so hard that added needless backward compatibility. the good games are already or will be remastered. and who sells his 360 to get a One??
-Let you see TV..... ON YOUR TV!!!!
-So big uses your entire rack. even VCRs weren't that big.

that summed to the retarded people that still think the anti-user policies are there is what make it the joke/meme platform. Wii U is the complementary one.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2015)

But will it blend? 

checkmate xb0ners

I like the XBone, y'know, to the point that I'd spend like $200-$250 on getting one.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Not really sure if joke platform but the meme one.
> 
> -*Has mediocre multiplats. but at least receive them, unlike Wii U.*
> -Has mostly sports, shooters or meme games.
> ...



Just because it has multiplats it doesn't make it good, just take Project C.A.R.S on Wii U for example, would you want it released even though it'd be running only at 720/23? I'd rather not.

Not only would it be the worst port but no one would buy it either.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Just because it has multiplats it doesn't make it good, just take Project C.A.R.S on Wii U for example, would you want it released even though it'd be running only at 720/23? I'd rather not.
> 
> Not only would it be the worst port but no one would buy it either.


I was talking that Xbone at least has multiplats, with reduced settings like less resolution or worse textures and less bells and whistles, but has them. anyway by less is like 5% worse than PS4, nothing terrible to make your eyes breed, but people still makes memes of it. that was my whole point in that item saying that the Xbone is the meme platform.
Wii U has near to none, making it immediately inferior in that aspect.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hololens is baws, i'd try that. Its gimicky but its doing fantastic job for what it is. I was legitimately surprised when i saw that " gaze and speak " function of it.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 6, 2015)

Sony is better for people like me who like mostly Japanese games but Sony, correct me if I'm wrong, was also looking into and planning some of the same types of nasty DRM policies for the PS4 until people(myself included) got pissed at MS and shit all over them until they changed their tune. In short, Sony is just as bad as MS if you really look at it objectively, and the industry as a whole is kinda shit, especially if you despise all the social media nonsense & DLC scams like I do. There is some cool shit being developed atm though.

Also, this

e: voted indifferent because the industry as a whole the way it's going turns me off, not just MS.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 6, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Sony is better for people like me who like mostly Japanese games but Sony, correct me if I'm wrong, was also looking into and planning some of the same types of nasty DRM policies for the PS4 until people(myself included) got pissed at MS and shit all over them until they changed their tune. In short, Sony is just as bad as MS if you really look at it objectively, and the industry as a whole is kinda shit, especially if you despise all the social media nonsense & DLC scams like I do. There is some cool shit being developed atm though.
> 
> Also, this
> 
> e: voted indifferent because the industry as a whole the way it's going turns me off, not just MS.


No I think you are right, but I think they saw how well M$ did and then decided against using them? That might be a poor translation of what actually happened, but you get the idea.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 6, 2015)

The other week in a store, I overheard someone talk about the Xbone and two issues came up:
1) Mis-information (thinking it lacked blu-ray playback)
2) Power (or lack thereof compared to the PS4)

Considering how even just a year ago I know someone who thought the Wii-U was an 'addon', I think MS have allot of marketing to do.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 6, 2015)

tech3475 said:


> The other week in a store, I overheard someone talk about the Xbone and two issues came up:
> 1) Mis-information (thinking it lacked blu-ray playback)
> 2) Power (or lack thereof compared to the PS4)
> 
> Considering how even just a year ago I know someone who thought the Wii-U was an 'addon', I think MS have allot of marketing to do.



Wii U probably would've been more successful if it was just an 'addon'. 

That gets me too how people think the Xboner is underpowered. It is quite powerful, it's just still tied to a constant 30fps unlike the PS4 which has lots of 60fps titles, and MS doesn't seem to have optimised the console properly. I'd still never consider buying one, but MS really are just horrible at marketing this 'console'.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Wii U probably would've been more successful if it was just an 'addon'.
> 
> That gets me too how people think the Xboner is underpowered. It is quite powerful, it's just still tied to a constant 30fps unlike the PS4 which has lots of 60fps titles, and MS doesn't seem to have optimised the console properly. I'd still never consider buying one, but MS really are just horrible at marketing this 'console'.


No amount of optimization will make up for a smaller GPU - the PS4 just has more GCN cores while the Xbox One has embedded eSRAM in their place in order to make up for their use of DDR3 memory rather than GDDR5.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 6, 2015)

Nintendo definitely fucked up the marketing for the Wii U and I'm sure there are still plenty of people who still think the Wii U is some sort of peripheral for the Wii. The gamepad was a mistake imo; Nintendo should've made it more powerful although personally I'm not that picky about graphical capabilities/raw horsepower.



			
				Bortz said:
			
		

> No I think you are right, but I think they saw how well M$ did and then decided against using them? That might be a poor translation of what actually happened, but you get the idea.



That's my point. If MS had received positive reception, Sony likely would've done the same thing. Considering the fact that Sony did the "me too" thing as far as putting online play behind a paywall(fuck you), it's not like they're any better than MS morally. The people running these companies are all greedy, amoral(at least when it comes to business) empty suits.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> That's my point. If MS had received positive reception, Sony likely would've done the same thing. Considering the fact that Sony did the "me too" thing as far as putting online play behind a paywall(fuck you), it's not like they're any better than MS morally. The people running these companies are all greedy, amoral(at least when it comes to business) empty suits.


Multiplayer on consoles does not work via a direct TCP/IP connection between two consoles, all traffic comes and goes to a server and those servers don't run themselves - there's maintenance costs and utility bills involved. It's not about being greedy, it's about providing a certain service.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 6, 2015)

Then make PS+ good enough to convince a bunch of people to subscribe instead of putting online play behind a paywall. Do you have any evidence that Sony NEEDS to charge for online play, because I'm of the belief that they saw the massive bank MS made/is making with XBL and copied their model. It's a scam and people already have to pay for their internet connections. It may be cheap but it's still a slimy, underhanded business practice that imo can't be defended morally.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Then make PS+ good enough to convince a bunch of people to subscribe instead of putting online play behind a paywall. Do you have any evidence that Sony NEEDS to charge for online play, because I'm of the belief that they saw the massive bank MS made/is making with XBL and copied their model. It's a scam and people already have to pay for their internet connections. It may be cheap but it's still a slimy, underhanded business practice that imo can't be defended morally.


Of course I see evidence - they're in a tight financial spot and can no longer afford charity like free access to servers. They're already making the service desirable with Instant Game Collection and store discounts, I was on Plus before the PS4 even came along so this "pay wall" meant nothing to me, and since Plus adoption rate is about 95%, I'm not the only one thinking that way. What's immoral about providing a service for money? Again, servers aren't free.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 6, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Then make PS+ good enough to convince a bunch of people to subscribe instead of putting online play behind a paywall. Do you have any evidence that Sony NEEDS to charge for online play, because I'm of the belief that they saw the massive bank MS made/is making with XBL and copied their model. It's a scam and people already have to pay for their internet connections. It may be cheap but it's still a slimy, underhanded business practice that imo can't be defended morally.


I would agree if that was the only benefit you're getting from PS+.
However, PS+ is a service that gives you free *rental* games, access to quality features like Share Play and Cloud saving for example, additional discounts on Playstation Store and even getting free access to the Powers Series that you would otherwise had to pay for. There is also more stuff that you get for being a PS+ member like the PS+ edition of Driveclub, access to Battlefield Hardline Multiplayer Beta, extra items for Warframe and War Thunder and some extra Avatars and Backgrounds for PS3.
In the end PS+ (and Xbox Live gold for that matter) is a service. Same way as Pokemon Bank is a service that you have to pay 5€ a year for. Of course they're asking more money than reuired to run these servers but you know, that's how business works. You want to earn money and grow as a company to provide a even better service. And let me tell that Nintendo's servers so far could really use a little better budget.

I got PS+ even though I only have a PS3 and PS vita right now. I don't care about the online Multiplayer portion of this service.


----------



## Steena (Jul 6, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Multiplayer on consoles does not work via a direct TCP/IP connection between two consoles, all traffic comes and goes to a server and those servers don't run themselves - there's maintenance costs and utility bills involved. It's not about being greedy, it's about providing a certain service.


That is news to me. I always assumed differently. Is that back and forth server traffic not just the consequence of the service's DRM itself? I can't see the point to a genre like fighting games being server-based ever, for example. I mean a PC can easily p2p connect to another, why wouldn't a console, if not for the manufactuer's own choice?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2015)

Steena said:


> That is news to me. I always assumed differently. Is that back and forth server traffic not just the consequence of the service's DRM itself? I can't see the point to a genre like fighting games being server-based ever, for example. I mean a PC can easily p2p connect to another, why wouldn't a console, if not for the manufactuer's own choice?


Leaderboards and match making, for starters. If there was no main server, how would you find other players to fight with? They're all in the same ecosystem which allows you to search by gamer tag or region, that's the point of the service.


----------



## Steena (Jul 6, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Leaderboards and match making, for starters. If there was no main server, how would you find other players to fight with? They're all in the same ecosystem which allows you to search by gamer tag or region, that's the point of the service.


If we're talking just about that, that is hardly worth 1% of the fee they ask, per-player, I'm certain. It's basically a database, and the cost is shared between millions of people too. They should just make the online fee variable depending on what games you play. Me paying the 4 dollars tax when I just play fighters is bullshit cause I have to absorb the costs of the guy playing some 32men dedicated-server shooters. It's pretty damn generalizing.


----------



## Mystic Shadow (Jul 6, 2015)

Honestly I don't care for the Xbox one. Harldy any exclusives and worst my jrpgs. And honestly if I wanna play a ps1-2-3 I'll bring out my full BC PS3. Also ps4 has better HW. When I play a game I want the best (I know PC is better) I give too shits less about online. Most of the time it ruins the game. But ps4 has more games running at 1080p than Xbox and for the age of 4k that's really pathetic for both systems . But honestly to each his own. I was a BIG 360 gamer all through highschool and 5 consoles redringing. After that E3 2013 I was like fuckk no so I got the ps4. When ms does a revision maybe ill think about it but for now I'll stick with jstars lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2015)

Steena said:


> If we're talking just about that, that is hardly worth 1% of the fee they ask, per-player, I'm certain. It's basically a database, and the cost is shared between millions of people too. They should just make the online fee variable depending on what games you play. Me paying the 4 dollars tax when I just play fighters is bullshit cause I have to absorb the costs of the guy playing some 32men dedicated-server shooters. It's pretty damn generalizing.


You don't pay for access to the servers for your games, you pay for access to *all* games and features of the system. $4 is the equivalent of buying a burger, aren't you being a bit overdramatic here?


----------



## assassinz (Jul 7, 2015)

Xbox One doesnt have any games that interest me, so they don't get my money.

Plus, for what it does, I feel like I might as well just buy a new PC for gaming.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes

Listen when the PS3 was shown with that massive price point everyone and their mothers bashed the crap out of it. It did not recover from that until late game when they caught up to the xbox360, and ultimately passed them. 

A typical human will hold a grudge against someone who they feel wronged them, and this is the case for both instances. I think Microsoft will recover much like the ps3 did, it will just take a long time to do so. So far they have done an excellent job in listening and giving its users what they want. They did a complete 180 in its policies but what scared people was that they even thought that those policies would appeal to anyone in the first place, and what would stop them from actually doing them in the future. 

But at this time, much like the ps3, it is the joke console on the internet, even though i would argue the Wii U should hold that title.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 7, 2015)

Okay, okay, I voted 'no'. The console went from the following...

-unneeded kinect-thing
-more expensive
-less powerful than PS4
-ridiculous name
-retarded used games policy
-games being somewhat of an afterthought

to the following:
-less powerful than PS4
-ridiculous name

So the shit it got earlier mostly doesn't apply anymore. That, and that it has some potential trumps (cross-connectivity with windows 10, backward compatibility). But I have to stress these are POTENTIAL aces up their sleeves. Saying that BC "isn't quite there yet" is the least you can say.

Still...thus far, I've not really come across a reason to get one over a PS4. Or to get either, for that matter (PC's don't get the games as fast or bug-free as they used to, but at least they'll GET them at one point).


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 7, 2015)

If PS+ is so good, have the confidence as a company to let people play online for free; it's a step backwards from the PS3. If, hypothetically(haven't researched it) Sony NEEDS to put online play behind a paywall, then their business model sucks ass. I'd rather have slightly shittier online than have to pay an extra fee for online pay, even if it's a very small one. Face it; Sony saw the massive amount of cash MS was making with LIVE and copied their model. Really, it's the lack of games(so far, though E3 made some waves) that has prevented me from buying a PS4, and I almost never play online anyway so I don't plan on using PS+ if I buy a PS4.

edit: The XB1's main issue now is that it's less powerful than the PS4, and for myself personally it will get much less support from Japanese companies so I'm not interested. Morally speaking though I'd put Sony and MS on the same level, even though MS deserved the initial shitstorm.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 7, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Face it; Sony saw the massive amount of cash MS was making with LIVE and copied their model.


The thing is, Xbox Live originally gave you just access to online multiplayer. Then Sony Made PS+ with their "Instant Game Collection" and that was not required for Online Multiplayer but gave you a bunch of games instead.
It was then that Microsoft decided to make "Games with Gold" So if they were copying Microsoft's service then why did they not copy it?
Sony doesn't need to put Multiplayer behind a "paywall" because their service sucks. They need to put it behind a "paywall" to get out of their poor financial situation. It's no secret, really.
I agree that this is a bad and lazy way of making the PS+ service "attractive" but at the same time I couldn't care less. Sony over the years went out of their way to make PS+ legitimately attractive.
If all people had so much issue with that as you, the PS4 wouldn't be the fastest growing Console in sales.



Hungry Friend said:


> The XB1's main issue now is that it's less powerful than the PS4


Same can be told with the 360 and that didn't stop that console from being successful.


----------



## Steena (Jul 7, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> You don't pay for access to the servers for your games, you pay for access to *all* games and features of the system. $4 is the equivalent of buying a burger, aren't you being a bit overdramatic here?


I don't feel I'm overdramatic; the inherent problem at this point is that there is only a single payment plan, which incidentally happens to be massively in favor of the manufacturer in question and poor for the consumer. Would you like it if there was just a single payment plan for every ISP? Worst of it, if that one plan was all-including (including completely inane bullshit like "online game boost", "internet TV", and the likes, of course)?


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 7, 2015)

Great article chav! Owned all Xboxes here:

First 'un: Hated it! You can moan about the style of the One but at least it 'fits' under the living room TV: the first one was the biggest, most f;ugly pos going! Some good exclusives though, and multiplats were better!

360: What a machine! Best console since the PS1 in my opinion, and mostly better multiplats too!

One: Like you say, it's most definitely getting there! Bought it on launch and frankly it was a disaster - in fact I was that unimpressed it spent that launch Christmas in my youngests room! Also bought a PS4 a few months after launch, and that definitely got the thumbs up over XO.... HOWEVER, major leaps and strides made to the machine since launch, and whilst Sony's machine has the lion's share of better multiplats this time, it's since become my preferred console of the 2, such are the improvements it's made... Certainly it feels more like the PS3 of the 2 (with the PS4 currently feeling more like the 360), but after the very shaky start I'm loving the thing!
It's still fukk ugly though!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Steena said:


> I don't feel I'm overdramatic; the inherent problem at this point is that there is only a single payment plan, which incidentally happens to be massively in favor of the manufacturer in question and poor for the consumer. Would you like it if there was just a single payment plan for every ISP? Worst of it, if that one plan was all-including (including completely inane bullshit like "online game boost", "internet TV", and the likes, of course)?


So what you're saying is that if you go to an ISP, you order a plan to access Google and Youtube because that's the only two websites you use, right? Wrong - you get access to the entirety of the Internet, net neutrality and all. You're confusing duration _(bandwidth limits)_ with scope of the service - the exact same limitations apply to PSN and XBL, since you only pay for access for a certain amount of time. The Internet isn't cable, you don't get to pick and nobody picks for you, thank God we haven't lost that war yet. You don't choose which websites you have access to - you get access to them all and visit the ones you want.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 8, 2015)

Sony's poor financial situation is not my problem and I'm not paying extra cash for online play because it's a scam. They need a better business model, period, and it IS an anti-consumer practice to put online MP behind a paywall. I'm conceding nothing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Sony's poor financial situation is not my problem and I'm not paying extra cash for online play because it's a scam. They need a better business model, period, and it IS an anti-consumer practice to put online MP behind a paywall. I'm conceding nothing.


You don't have to pay for Plus, just don't. Nobody forces you to if you think the service isn't worth it.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 8, 2015)

I stated earlier that if I do get a PS4, I don't plan on paying for Plus, but it's still a lame thing to do to put online play behind a paywall. It's not my fault Sony has themselves in a financial bind and there is no way to morally defend charging for online play imo. It's not like they're fucking murdering people or something but it's still a sleazy practice.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 18, 2015)

The Xbox has never appealed to me as a console for a number of reasons, but I don't think its a bad system by any means. If this was back when they had the DRM policies, I probably would have said yes, it is a joke. However, since they removed those policies It seems like a solid machine. I still have no interest in buying one but I see nothing wrong with it.


----------

